# Exotic Keepers Fourm



## Blackhawk (Nov 3, 2014)

Does any one know if the Exotic keepers Fourm is working ? Or is it linked to this site ? Tried logging on and nothing happened ...


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Has anyone even posted on it for the past 3 years? :/


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I can't access it, so it must be closed?


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I think it maybe died a death with so many facebook groups appearing. Shame,as it was a nice group.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Loderuna said:


> I think it maybe died a death with so many facebook groups appearing. Shame,as it was a nice group.


think there all heading that way.
sparse on here in comparison to a couple years ago.
unless you want to read about how to line a aph cage.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> think there all heading that way.
> sparse on here in comparison to a couple years ago.
> unless you want to read about how to line a aph cage.


Very true!  Sad 'cos it's the only section of the forum I look at these days

Gonna try take some pics today to do a post later on :2thumb:


----------



## DAZWIDD (Feb 9, 2009)

I might be wrong, but I feel that this site is slowly disappearing as well, there seem to be less daily posts than there was


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree - I usually only hang around in the Domestic, Exotic and Wildlife sections, but many's the day I come on (every day I look) and there are no posts. :sad:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

So why do you think that is then?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I think it's bloody Facebook - everyone's on there.

Most of the regular people I used to chat to on threads in these sections are all on Facebook and most of them haven't posted on here for 2 years. :sad:

I hate RFUK on Facebook - they're all numpties on there - sorry! :roll:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

feorag said:


> I think it's bloody Facebook - everyone's on there.
> 
> Most of the regular people I used to chat to on threads in these sections are all on Facebook and most of them haven't posted on here for 2 years. :sad:
> 
> I hate RFUK on Facebook - they're all numpties on there - sorry! :roll:


I'm only on a couple of Facebook groups....but the mammal ones tend to be for a particular species, which is a bit blah!

Heard quite a few bad things about the rfuk group, but have never been able to even find it! 

The thing is, I don't want to join too many of those groups, because you end up with loads of friend requests, and I'm a bit picky about who I accept (preferring to only keep my friends to a round 100), and it's always awkward when you turn them down. :/


----------



## Blackhawk (Nov 3, 2014)

I was hoping to join this forum and any others to hook up with those who passionate about keeping Primates ... But so far not really met on one on here who wants to chat ... Appreciate it's an imotive subject ... And suspect there to many who decide I want a monkey as a " Pet " a word I loath ...so I hope those in the Primate world come Along and say hello ..


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

mrcriss said:


> I'm only on a couple of Facebook groups....but the mammal ones tend to be for a particular species, which is a bit blah!
> 
> Heard quite a few bad things about the rfuk group, but have never been able to even find it!
> 
> The thing is, I don't want to join too many of those groups, because you end up with loads of friend requests, and I'm a bit picky about who I accept (preferring to only keep my friends to a round 100), and it's always awkward when you turn them down. :/


I totally agree. I resited all attempts to get me to join for years, but eventually I had to as my GSD needed to socialise with big dogs and the only way I could find out when these walks were being held was through Facebook. 

And I definitely didn't want loads of friends (although I appear to have ended up with more than I intended).

I've got my settings so no-one can request me to be a friend. I've no idea how I did that - it just seemed to happen, but I love it cos that way I'm not inundated with friends requests and can't upset those people I don't want to accept. I do get occasional pm's asking me to friend them, but if I don't want to I just ignore them.

The problem with the RFUK group on Facebook is that it's only for reps - you're not allowed to post anything mammaly :roll: (but spiders appear to be OK), so no good for me anyway, but whenever I go and have a look it's literally all arguments and nastiness, so not for me.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes it appears the downfall of EKF was due to Facebook.

I was an *****istrator on there and started the Primate section which was great ( in my opinion ).

Sadly overtime less and less people went on and contributed so it slowly 
died a death.

To be fair this forum though has dwindled over the same period. This had more contributing members but really down to a low number now.

It is a shame !!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

feorag said:


> The problem with the RFUK group on Facebook is that it's only for reps - you're not allowed to post anything mammaly :roll: (but spiders appear to be OK), so no good for me anyway, .


Scaley fascists! :devil:


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

I guessing but I suppose forums in general have taken a hit because of Facebook, I suppose it's perhaps the convenience of it all being under one roof compared with forums. 

I don't currently use facebook. I was invited to do so years ago and gave it a try but couldn't see the point of it to be honest. I've no desire to share my life with the world and have little interest in getting back in touch with people I possibly knew years ago (theres probably a reason we lost touch!) 

It does sound like a lot has changed over the years with the introduction of groups which I'm sure were not a thing when I had an account. Sooner or later I might give it a go again purely because the knowledge base on a lot of forums seems to be dwindling and the answers aren't always there.

Most of my time on RFUK has been spent in the shelled section and the amount of regular contributors that have stopped posting is astronomical. It used to be buzzing but now it feels like a ghost town.


----------



## Gryffindor (Jun 24, 2012)

I've been wondering what happened to the forum. It's a shame you can't access it at all now, there was some useful info on there 

I'll never understand why some people prefer facebook or yahoo groups, I much prefer a forum layout.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I too prefer the forum format. With Facebook you have to trawl through threads that don't interest you to find one that does, it's much easier on a forum. It seems that many of the younger posters prefer Facebook, and seem to live their lives on Facebook.


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

cant abide facebook! Finally joined as I thought it would be easy to keep in touch with people and was blocked a few months later bacause I didnt use my real name. Cant unblock it without sending ID (they suggest birth certificate, passport etc) yea Im sending you my id facebook!

Plus the constant friend & game invites, facebook contantly bugging you to add yet more information to the public area (no wonder there is so much fraud!) and the fact that before I joined I never got any junk emails AT ALL (well maybe 2 in a few years) and after I joined, with my email kept hidden, suddenly I get a sh*t load of spam & scams. Wonder how my email got out there eh facebook!? Sneaky buggers, will not bother again.

Plus again having to trawl through hours of pointless garbage to find one d*mn post I am interested in. Forums FTW! Everyone in one place and all the info laid out! Hope people stop spending their whole lives writing about it on facebook, get off the darn thing and start spending their time actually living it!

I dont like facebook, never have... can you tell?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Gryffindor said:


> I've been wondering what happened to the forum. It's a shame you can't access it at all now, there was some useful info on there
> 
> I'll never understand why some people prefer facebook or yahoo groups, I much prefer a forum layout.


Totally agree with you.

Drives me nuts when I try to find a specific post and it takes forever to scroll down. At least with a forum you can do a search and find it in no time.

I'm on Facebook because I have to be, but if the group I need access to ever started a forum I'd be off Facebook before you could say Jack Schitt!!!


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

There are search functions in groups on facebook, you don't have to scroll through :2thumb:

I prefer facebook, as i can join only the things i'm interested in, its easier to meet people and befriend them and stay in contact, plus you get a good idea of what sort of person they are.
You can block people you wish not to associate with.
You can follow things that interest you and get updates regularly.
No one can see when you are online browsing so you don't get pestered or watched.
There is no faffing around to post pictures and stuff, you just click a button and choose your photo to upload, no photobucket or flickr and other rubbish you have to sign up to just to share something.
If someone is being a d*ck or a so-called expert, you can just block them and not have to see it or have them see your posts. Instead of waiting for an a.dmin to do something, if they decide to do anything at all about it.

You can block game requests, unfollow people/pages, choose what shows up on your feed etc, basically edit it to suit you and what you want to see.
If someone wants to friend you but you want to keep your profile private or have stuff you don't want them to see, you can.

Just all round easier, friendlier and more active place to be.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I see an infraction coming :lol2:


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

That was a joke by the way Sarah.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

:biteme:

Joke! haha!

I've seen more than my fair share of a.dmins/mods go power mad back when i was one myself, lol, i'm retired for a quiet life now :lol2:


----------

